# Dove family album.



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

32 days old. 
They are actually not sitting in the basket anymore, they are helping dad sit on the eggs.

















Note the feathers growing in around the cere.
We have been weened and eating seeds for 10 days.

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f219/FurrDeFaux/Dove family fun/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are lovely, Philodice! I just adore doves .. 

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They grow so fast and I remember when you were anticipating their hatch date! It seems like a few short weeks ago...
Al kidding aside, they are really adorable. I love doves too.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

They are very pretty and look to be a happy family.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG Phil - they are ADORABLE! Like Charis said, I can't believe they've grown so much so quickly. Just wanna snuggle right up with them and smell that "dovey" scent  
Hope I'm not the only one that sniffs my birds


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Heh. These will let you hold, pet, smell, and scritch them. Also, you can have them go to sleep in your hand. They step up, step down, and bow their heads when I say "waterwaterwater". They drink water on command and will fly from hand to hand on command. Cute babies. The parents still hate me.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Those are 32 days old? Wow, I can't get over how fast these birds grow. Mine have only been hatched a few days, and they're already three or four times as large as their eggs were. How do they do it?

That's so neat that you can get them to do tricks. Have you been handraising them entirely by yourself, or do they still stay with the parents?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boy, they have grown and are so cute. I love it when babies help their parents sit on new eggs.

Dez, I love to put my face against a new baby bird. And, it is especially nice when they start nuzzling my face. Its so funny talking about that because Lewis had to throw out two eggs tonight and commented about hating to do it because the babies are so sweet. LOL, if we didn't, we'd have way too many.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

The babies are just adorable!
Hope you'll keep us updated with more photos as they grow. It happens so fast...


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Beautiful Dove family, Phil!
Hope to see more great pics!
Thanks for posting! You know how we all love the little kid pics!


----------

